# Timeline of events to train my new pup



## ryaneder (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an 8wk old labrador. I am mainly focused on forming a bond, kennel training, house breaking, and coming to his name as well as "here" command. He has retrieved pheasant wings and plays with them with great desire and energy, but I have not completely started small retrieves on the check chord just yet. What should my process be?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

1. Buy Evan Grahams smartwork series, or the fowldawgs dvds as well as "sound beginnings" dvd by jackie mertens.

2. Let the pup be a pup for a little while. Get it exposed and socialized to different things. Sounds like you are doing fine with working on it becoming a good member of the family.

3. post pictures.


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's my advice. Don't get caught up in a "timeline." I had that line of until the guys on here set me straight. Smartworks is what i started with and I pretty much use it a as a guide nothing set in stone for me. Let the ability of the dog and you, as well as your schedule determine how fast the pup progresses and you'll have alot more fun and before you know it he'll have it all figured out


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

please slow down you dont train 8 week old pups like the other posters said get a good training program read it carefully and then follow it step by step

If you dont understand something in it ask, dont guess, Browndog and gonehunting and several others on here will help you with sound advice.

This forum has some excellent lab guys on it


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If I can't stress one thing enough, socialize socialize socialize socialize!

With other humans, environments, sounds, sights, smells, and especially other dogs. A lot of places have a kennel club that puts on basic obedience classes for young dogs around the 4-6 month age, get involved with that as you can socialize the heck out of a pup with that much exposure to people and dogs.


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

There is no timeline for dog training all dogs are differrent and respond differently. Be sure to just takes steps and you gotta get step 1 down before you move to 2 and so forth. There is a good video by CHRIS AKIN called duck dog basics, it has a great section on obedience and it's all about building a duck dog not a field trial drone. the $20 for the dvd is well worth it. take your time and get it right early and you'll have plenty of time to enjoy your hunting buddy.


----------

